# Child Beggars in Mumbai



## kanhaiya16 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey! Just a photo I took in India while riding in a rikshaw.  Quite sad =\ 

Just looking for some overall C&C - overall quality.  I didn't do much with editing, just increased exposure and messed with the contrast.  Anything I can do to make the composition better?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2011)

Not really a lot to C&C here; this is a spur-of-the-moment type image, and you grabbed what you could.  A few things to consider:  Keep your camera level, and use your pop-up flash to provide some fill light.


----------



## kanhaiya16 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I've noticed that in a couple of my pictures.  Thanks!


----------



## kanhaiya16 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anything I can do editing wise to enhance it?


----------

